

Ask HN: Is there something wrong with our website? - Tanja

Dear HN,
We are a small start up from Finland. A short while ago we have released the website dedicated to our audience segmentation/targeting/re-targeting tool.<p>http://inpref.com<p>After launching an ad campaign on LinkedIn, we noticed that the drop-off rate was very high. 
We know that HN always gives valuable feedback, so we thought we should ask you. What is your overall impression of the website? Is something unclear in the mainpage copy? Any other remarks?<p>Thank you for your help!
======
facorreia
Maybe the issues start with the headline. I'll scan it and decide whether I
want to keep reading.

"Make your cookie database play by your rules."

Do I want that? Why should I care? What's "my cookie database" anyway?

This ambiguous copy and the disturbing visual effect of the headline font over
the slanted background pattern may be responsible for a chunck of your drop-
off rate. I suggest you A/B test it if you have enough traffic for that.

~~~
Tanja
Yes, we will do A/B testing, we just thought it would be a good idea to get
some feedback first and know what issues to pay attention to during testing.
And your cookie database is the cookies of your website visitors. Is this
really unclear? I'll definitely look into explaining it better then. Thank
you.

~~~
mooism2
_your cookie database is the cookies of your website visitors_

What do your future customers call it? If there's one thing I remember from
patio11's podcast that was posted here yesterday, it's that you must use your
customers' language --- their terms, their jargon. Not yours.

~~~
Tanja
This is a great point! We even had to do some research about this right now.
Apparently our customers refer to this simply as "cookies", but when we
checked our competitors' websites, they seem to avoid the mention of cookies
completely. Which presents a problem in itself, because if you're operating in
Europe, the customers have to be aware of the cookie collection to put a
notification about this on their website. But this is absolutely something
that we need to consider. Thanks!

------
Tanja
Aaand to make the link clickable: <http://inpref.com/>

